

Rise of the Anti-Recruiters - josh_fyi
http://readwrite.com/2013/08/23/recruiters-jobs-matchmakers-developers

======
mehmedrecip
Yes! Recruiters are spamming their way to the bottom as their ship goes down.

But I'd love to see some recruiters who act like they care about both sides of
the deal, and make things easy on us.

------
mtrimpe
Interesting article, but it basically boils down to calling the best
recruiters matchmakers and reserve the word recruiters for the bottom of the
barrel.

~~~
josh_fyi
It's just a name.

But when recruiters revamp their techniques, treat both the developer and the
employer as their customer, and use the communication technology that respects
people's time (e.g., not spam of any sort), then you have something different
-- by whatever name you want to call it.

~~~
mtrimpe
Except that I already know excellent recruiters that work just like you
describe.

The problem is that I know two or three of them, but have interacted with
hundreds by now.

